# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Mosha ideale për tu martuar?

## brooklyn2007

Kjo teme hapet per te marre nje opinion te pergjithshem se cila duhet te jete mosha me e mire per nje *mashkull* qe te martohet. E di qe pergjigjia me e llogjikshme do te jete "Kur te kete gjetur njeriun e duhur" ose "Kur ta ndjeje vete mashkulli" e te tilla pergjigje te ngjashme. Megjithate nje moshe per tu martuar duhet te egzistoje. Nje moshe e cila perzgjidhet ne pergjithesi nga pjesa me e madhe e njerezve. Ne boten perendimore ka shume meshkuj qe e shtyjne martesen deri ne vitet 40 te tyre, sikurse ka dhe nga ata qe martohet qe te rinj fare. Ne Shqiperi ka nje tendence te tille gjithashtu. Ndoshta globalizimi ka dhene efektet e veta dhe ne vendin tone. Gjithsesi per tu rikthyer ne objektin e temes. Cila eshte mosha me e mire per nje mashkull qe te lidhet ne martese?! Vazhdim i mbare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ujmiri

Kur mbushesh mend se  ate zemer qe do ta duash  ke per ta dashur per jet.

----------


## Sa Kot

25-30 normalisht, po edhe 30-35 nuk eshte keq.

Me heret eshte pak si heret, dhe me vone, eshte pak si vone.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

25-30 vjec mendoj unë.

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Per mendimin im 25-30vj*

----------


## s138942

30-35

Pastaj ka shum fakte qe ndikojne, gjetja e personit/es te duhur per te lidhur jeten, mundesit ekonomike per te krijuar nje familje....etj

----------


## Linda5

30-35 eshte mosha me ideale per tu martuar
Shijoni jeten njeher pastaj martohuni se ka goca sa te doni per tu martuar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## besa.a.best

Mendimi im eshte se nje njeri per martes eshte me i gatshem gjat moshes qe nga 21-30.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

per femren 23 der ne 24 vjec kurse per mashkullin ke 26  deri ke 27vjec

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Kane filluar te te bien kembanat o brooklyn ?  Hahaha! 
> 30-35


Pret puna akoma, te ishte ne dore te kembana do isha bere shurdhe prej kohesh nga zhurma e tyre.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## INFINITY©

Meshkujve ju duhen pak me teper kohe se femrat te piqen  :ngerdheshje:  prandaj 30-35 vjec mendoj se eshte mosha ideale.

----------


## *Lorisa*

Brooklyn  po cne qe e paske vecuar, pra vec per meshkujt kerkon moshe ideale?  :ngerdheshje: 

Une do kisha thene mosha ideale per nje mashkull eshte  25-30.

----------


## ylli22

Mosha ideale per martese eshte 25-30, por ka gjithashtu shume faktore qe ndikojne.Suksese te martuarve dhe dasmen beqareve hahaha

----------


## maxhuni

Kur te Kesh Gjetur Njeriun e Zemres dhe Te Kesh Gjonat ne Terezi Per Te Ndertuar Familje.


Mosha Ska Te Beje Fare.

----------


## Earta

> Kur te Kesh Gjetur Njeriun e Zemres dhe Te Kesh Gjonat ne Terezi Per Te Ndertuar Familje.
> 
> 
> Mosha Ska Te Beje Fare.


Natyrisht se ka te bëjë mosha more. Sepse nje shume i\e shtyer ne moshe, ose ndonje shume i\e  ri\re  nuk munden m'i plotsu kushtet qe paske shkru me larte.

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Per mu mosha ideale eshte 25 - 30 .*

----------


## mia@

> Kur te Kesh Gjetur Njeriun e Zemres dhe Te Kesh Gjonat ne Terezi Per Te Ndertuar Familje.
> 
> 
> Mosha Ska Te Beje Fare.


Keto dy fjalite e tua kundershtojne njera tjetren.A mund ti kete kushtet per te krijuar familje nje adoloshent 18 -20 vjecar ku s'ka marr nje drejtim te caktuar ne jete dhe shumica jetojne akoma te mami e babi?

----------


## engjellore

besoj s emartesa ska te bej vetem me moshen,,,por adhe me gjendjen ekonomike.nje cift kur te martohet duhet te ket zgjidhur keta probleme...persa i perket moshes ideale besoj 25-30...

----------


## Apollyon

> S'ka moshe ideale


Njeriu martohet atehere kur e ndjen se erdhi dita qe smund te rrije me pas femrave te tjera, te heqi dore nga shum qejfe qe bente me shoqerine, kur te jete gati ti kushtohet familjes vet. Kur ta ndjeje se eshte i gatshem ti beje kto gjera, atehere eshte gati te martohet.

----------


## Jack Watson

Un për vete du që tridhjeta të m'gjej me nuse n'shpi.  :buzeqeshje: 

(dmth 25-30)

----------

